# Vacuum cleaner hose repair



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi I have a Electrolux vacuum cleaner. The curly hose has a pinhole near the wand end. I can remove the hard plastic fitting but how is the ferrule removed? And can the hose be shortened and the ferrule be re-attached. It appears the ferule is sealed with silicon or similar product which maybe also holds the ferule to the hose.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably is bonded with something like a silicon or similar adhesive. I repaired a hose for my central vacuum with a similar issue, and I ended up digging the end out and cleaning the junk off. I used GE Silicon II to bond it for the repair.


----------

